# Donnez votre "juste prix" !



## Rubber_Soul (19 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai décidé de créer ce topic dans le but d'aider les personnes qui veulent se lancer dans la collection d'ordinateur "vintage", sans se faire arnaquer (ce qui peut arriver qu'en on y connaît pas grand-chose, et c'est d'autant plus vrai avec Internet).
Je demande donc aux membres avisés de ce forum d'aider ces personnes et d'éviter de créer 3600 topics, sur _"combien vaut ceci, cela, etc... ?"_
Alors ce que je propose c'est plutôt simple, chacun donne une fourchette de prix (qu'il lui semble raisonnable) compris entre un ordinateur non testé ou ne fonctionnant pas et le prix de ce même ordinateur fonctionnant parfaitement. Voila !
Bon c'est à vous de jouer !

PS : je compte créer un fichier Numbers (et oui Apple à 100 % ), une fois que j'aurai assez d'estimation. N'hésitez pas aussi à donner votre avis aussi sur le prix des accessoires (lecteur de disquette externe, disque dur externe, souris, ...)


----------



## Invité (19 Février 2016)

Désolé de mettre un bémol.
Comment donner une valeur pour un objet entre un collectionneur et quelqu'un qui ne l'est pas ?
Par exemple, là chez moi, j'ai entre autres un iBook G3 Dual Usb @500MHz.
Quelle est sa valeur ?
Aucune !!!
Mais moi, je l'aime bien cet iBook, je l'ai reconstruit avec 2 épaves (qu'on m'a données), mis un SSD Pata et le taquet de Ram (640Mo)
Pour moi, il vaut au moins une centaine d'Euros, mais ça n'a aucun sens !!!


----------



## voltfan (19 Février 2016)

Pour moi c'est une bonne idée 

Pour les prix je dirais :

Entre 10 et 25 € pour un iMac G3 standard (pas Flower power ni dalmatian évidemment  ), un peu plus (10-15 € si il y a les accessoires (Souris et claviers colorés)

20-30 € pour un Emac

Pour un Powermac G4, je n'y mettrais pas plus de 20 € a cause de leur fiabilité déplorable, peut être un peu plus pour un MDD

Pour un iBook G3 clamshell, jusqu'à 50 € voire un peu plus pour un LIME


----------



## Rubber_Soul (20 Février 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Quelle est sa valeur ?
> Aucune !!!


Là tu me parles de valeur sentimentale, bien sûr tous les passionnés ne voudront pas vendre leur petit bijou. Mais je pense que c'est tout de même possible de donner une estimation raisonnable des prix, ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on ne va pas acheter un Macintosh SE plus de 100 € ...


----------



## voltfan (20 Février 2016)

Rubber_Soul a dit:


> Là tu me parles de valeur sentimentale, bien sûr tous les passionnés ne voudront pas vendre leur petit bijou. Mais je pense que c'est tout de même possible de donner une estimation raisonnable des prix, ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on ne va pas acheter un Macintosh SE plus de 100 € ...



Ca dépend qui !
Regardes sur Ebay les ventes réussies de SE, il y a des prix hallucinants parfois


----------



## Rubber_Soul (20 Février 2016)

Si c'est plus de 100 €, ça se tente s'il y'a un lecteur de disquette externe ou un disque dur externe !


voltfan a dit:


> y a des prix hallucinants parfois


Ça c'est bien vrai, mais si les gens le dépensent autant c'est qu'ils le peuvent !
Mais bon, généralement le prix de la plupart des Mac vintages sont sous les 300 €
Mise à part : le Macintosh TV, le 128 k, le TAM, le vénérable Apple I (qui lui n'a vraiment pas de prix ), et bien d'autres qu'on rêve tous de posséder


----------



## voltfan (20 Février 2016)

Rubber_Soul a dit:


> Si c'est plus de 100 €, ça se tente s'il y'a un lecteur de disquette externe ou un disque dur externe !
> 
> Ça c'est bien vrai, mais si les gens le dépensent autant c'est qu'ils le peuvent !
> Mais bon, généralement le prix de la plupart des Mac vintages sont sous les 300 €
> Mise à part : le Macintosh TV, le 128 k, le TAM, le vénérable Apple I (qui lui n'a vraiment pas de prix ), et bien d'autres qu'on rêve tous de posséder



C'est sûr !
Le macintosh portable commence a bien augmenter aussi, ça ne m'étonnerais pas qu'il devienne hors de prix dans peu de temps


----------



## Rubber_Soul (21 Février 2016)

voltant a dit:


> Le macintosh portable commence a bien augmenter aussi


Ouais, j'ai vu ça . Y'en a un qui est partie à 250 € il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça !


----------



## matacao (29 Février 2016)

Il y a encore des bonnes affaires, j'ai payé mon 128k fonctionnel moins de 100€ avec ses accessoires (Lecteur externe, clavier, souris...). Il est plus de facile de ne pas payer cher un Mac rare quand on achète des lots. Mon Macintosh TV ne m'a pas non plus couté trop cher. La meilleure affaire que j'ai faite est le PowerBook 550c qui est introuvable et qui part à des prix incroyable sur Ebay.


----------



## melaure (29 Février 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> C'est sûr !
> Le macintosh portable commence a bien augmenter aussi, ça ne m'étonnerais pas qu'il devienne hors de prix dans peu de temps



Je vais aller mettre les miens dans un coffre à la banque alors ...

Bon sinon on peut au minimum donner des avis dans ce sujet pour ne pas se faire arnaquer ...


----------



## Rubber_Soul (4 Mars 2016)

matacao a dit:


> Il y a encore des bonnes affaires, j'ai payé mon 128k fonctionnel moins de 100€ avec ses accessoires (Lecteur externe, clavier, souris...)


T'as bien de la chance ! 
Si tu trouves un Lisa (1 ⅖ 2/10), je suis preneur ^^


----------



## DVP (8 Mars 2016)

Bonjour

J'ai une petite collection de mac classiques que je conservait chez ma mere, mais suite à son décès je dois débarrasser la maison et malheureusement je n'ai pas la place chez moi pour toutes "ces vieilles merdes" (comme dit ma femme  )

Bref, j'ai des vieux mac à vendre, mais je n'ai aucune idée de leur valeur.
J'ai pas envie d'arnaquer personne en les vendant à des prix délirants, ni de me faire arnaquer en vendant à vil prix quelque chose qui serait revendu 2 ou 3 fois plus cher dans la foulée.
Aussi je viens demander l'avis des experts 

Voilà ce que j'ai:
Un Mac Plus. Mais je n'ai ni clavier ni souris pour aller avec.
Un Mac SE (version sans disque dur avec 2 lecteurs de disquettes) avec son clavier et sa souris en ADB.
Un disque externe SCSI de 20Mo (modele Apple SC) mais je ne me souviens plus si il fonctionne ou pas.
Une Mac IIsi avec clavier, souris et son écran "A4" monochrome au format portrait (vertical). j'ai plus en tête ma taille du disque dur interne.

En dehors du disque dur pour lequel j'ai un doute, les 3 autres machines sont parfaitement fonctionnelles.
J'ai également une imprimante Apple Image Writer (matricielle 9 aiguille) , mais j'ignore totalement si elle fonctionne ou pas.


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2016)

Je te prendrais bien l'Apple 20SC, si le DD est mort j'en ai de rechange donc pas de soucis.

L'imagewriter me plairait bien, j'en avais une dans les années 80.

Le reste est sympa aussi, mais j'ai une partie et peut de place pour du spare ... tu es dans quel coin ?


----------



## Rubber_Soul (8 Mars 2016)

Salut, je suis en train de faire un PDF mais j'en suis à 40 % de la gamme d'Apple, mais je pense que :


DVP a dit:


> Un Mac Plus. Mais je n'ai ni clavier ni souris pour aller avec.


Environ 70 €, voir moins.


DVP a dit:


> Un Mac SE (version sans disque dur avec 2 lecteurs de disquettes) avec son clavier et sa souris en ADB.


Tout dépend de ce qu'il y'a écrit sur l'étiquette du dos si c'est "two 800 k drive" ou "800 k drive 20 SC Hard disk". Si c'est le premier cas ton mac se est un peu plus rare donc 100 € s'il marche correctement. Dans le deuxième cas 50-60 € ce sont les prix moyens sur LBC.


DVP a dit:


> Une Mac IIsi avec clavier, souris et son écran "A4" monochrome au format portrait (vertical).


Je pense 50 € pour le mac + 20-30 € avec le reste.

À demander confirmation avec les autres forumeurs, mais je pense que les prix que je propose ne sont pas trop délirant. Ça reste que des estimations, fortement dépendantes de l'offre et de la demande. Si personne n'en veut, même si c'est rare, ça ne vaudra rien ...

Au pire, tu peux les mettre sur eBay avec une offre attractive à 1 € et tu laisses les gens enchérir.


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2016)

J'ai payé 50 euros mon Classic II sur LBC il y a deux ans pour info. Et il était nickel.


----------



## voltfan (8 Mars 2016)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai payé 50 euros mon Classic II sur LBC il y a deux ans pour info. Et il était nickel.



Hello 
Un rare Color Classic II ?


----------



## voltfan (8 Mars 2016)

DVP a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai une petite collection de mac classiques que je conservait chez ma mere, mais suite à son décès je dois débarrasser la maison et malheureusement je n'ai pas la place chez moi pour toutes "ces vieilles merdes" (comme dit ma femme  )
> 
> ...




Salut ! 

Pour moi le MAC plus vaut une cinquantaine d'euros voire un peu plus selon l'état , la boîte et les docs possédés
Le SE sans disque dur est plus rare mais moins recherché que ceux qui fonctionnent tout de suite sans disquettes donc je dirais 50 € aussi
Le Mac IIsi ne vaut pas grand chose (30-40€) mais l'écran vertical est assez rare et vaut bien 20-30€ a lui tout seul.

Pour l'imprimante une vingtaine d'euros 

Voilà . En espérant que ça t'aide


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Hello
> Un rare Color Classic II ?



Non un N&B. J'aurais bien aimé, mais les Color sont à des prix déraisonnables ...

Bon ben on attend des nouvelles du gars, il a déjà des clients ici


----------



## Rubber_Soul (8 Mars 2016)

melaure a dit:


> les Color sont à des prix déraisonnables


70 € la dernière fois sur eBay  (sans clavier et souris)
C'est le Lisa, ça me rend dingue ! En ce moment y'a un Lisa au enchère sur eBay plus de 1200 € !!


----------



## voltfan (8 Mars 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Non un N&B. J'aurais bien aimé, mais les Color sont à des prix déraisonnables ...
> 
> Bon ben on attend des nouvelles du gars, il a déjà des clients ici



Oui ils sont hors de prix 



Rubber_Soul a dit:


> 70 € la dernière fois sur eBay  (sans clavier et souris)
> C'est le Lisa, ça me rend dingue ! En ce moment y'a un Lisa au enchère sur eBay plus de 1200 € !!



Oui, c'est sûr mais le Lisa est particulièrement rare alors que le classic pas tant que ça


----------



## Invité (8 Mars 2016)

Tiens, je viens de démonter mon Classic II, qui ne démarre plus, et je viens de voir que j'avais bien mis 2 barrettes de 4Mo dedans (carrément 10Mo de Ram, le truc de fou) et, je m'en souvenais plus, une carte co-pro 68882 exprès pour le Classic II.
La classe !!!


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, je viens de démonter mon Classic II, qui ne démarre plus, et je viens de voir que j'avais bien mis 2 barrettes de 4Mo dedans (carrément 10Mo de Ram, le truc de fou) et, je m'en souvenais plus, une carte co-pro 68882 exprès pour le Classic II.
> La classe !!!



Oui c'est sur !!!


----------



## DVP (9 Mars 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Je te prendrais bien l'Apple 20SC, si le DD est mort j'en ai de rechange donc pas de soucis.
> 
> L'imagewriter me plairait bien, j'en avais une dans les années 80.
> 
> Le reste est sympa aussi, mais j'ai une partie et peut de place pour du spare ... tu es dans quel coin ?



Je suis sur Montpellier.
Pour l'instant tout ce matos n'est pas chez moi (sauf le Mac SE), il faut que je le rapatrie d'abord pour faire un inventaire plus precis.



Rubber_Soul a dit:


> Tout dépend de ce qu'il y'a écrit sur l'étiquette du dos si c'est "two 800 k drive" ou "800 k drive 20 SC Hard disk".


Oui c'est bien le modele "2 800k drives".
Dans un coin j'ai trouvé des barrettes mémoires, faut que je vois si je peux pas l'upgrader à 2.5Mo  (là j'ai 1Mo qui doit etre 4x256k a ce que j'ai lu)
Faut que je le démonte pour voir.
Je l'ai essayé ce weekend, il marche niquel (Systeme 6.03) et j'ai pu jouer à Mac Playmate


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2016)

Tiens nous au courant, en plus j'ai un collègue bricoleur sur Montpellier qui peut récupérer le matos et bien l'emballer.


----------



## DVP (10 Mars 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Tiens nous au courant, en plus j'ai un collègue bricoleur sur Montpellier qui peut récupérer le matos et bien l'emballer.


Et toi tu es dans quel coin ? 

Je devais monter récupérer tout ca ce weekend, mais j'ai un empêchement qui va reporter ca d'au moins 3 semaines...
Je vous tiendrais au courant.


----------



## Rubber_Soul (12 Mars 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, je viens de démonter mon Classic II, qui ne démarre plus


J'ai trouvé une solution qui peut tout réparer  :


----------



## Invité (12 Mars 2016)

Rubber_Soul a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une solution qui peut tout réparer  :


Ca me rappelle que j'ai sauvé un clavier de MB Blanc gorgé de Coca en le passant au lave vaisselle.
Je vais tenter ça aussi sur la carte mère du Classic.
Je vous tiendrais au courant…


----------



## Rubber_Soul (12 Mars 2016)

Si ton Classic a les mêmes symptômes, c'est a essayer ! Mais bon dans la vidéo il dit que ce n'est qu'une "solution" temporaire...


----------



## Rubber_Soul (12 Mars 2016)

DVP a dit:


> Oui c'est bien le modele "2 800k drives".


J'y pense si tu veux connaitre l'année, le lieu et plein d'autres choses, tu peux rentrer le numéro de série sur ce site : http://macfaq.org/serial.html


----------



## DVP (29 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Tiens nous au courant, en plus j'ai un collègue bricoleur sur Montpellier qui peut récupérer le matos et bien l'emballer.


Ca y est, j'ai tout récupéré et commencé à tester/remettre en état.

L'imprimante semble HS. 

J'ai pas le cable pour la tester en imprimant depuis un mac (je l'ai connement jeté avec le cartons de "vieux cables qui servent à rien") mais lorsque je tente la procedure de self test (Power On + Form Feed) le chariot avance un poil, imprime sur place pendant une demi seconde puis s'arrete. (normalement, ca devrait imprimer le jeu de caracteres sur toute la ligne, puis recommencer sur la ligne suivante)
Resultat, un paté noir sur la feuille, mais rien de lisible.


----------



## melaure (29 Août 2016)

Merci pour les news. Dommage pour la procédure de test, en espérant que ce ne soit pas définitif (ouvrir pour voir si un truc bloque ?). Je ne sais que te conseiller du coup, car c'est le genre de produit que j'aurais aimé montrer en fonctionnement !
Et le SC20 ?


----------



## DVP (30 Août 2016)

Je vais essayer de bricoler un cable en désossant un adaptateur appletalk, pour voir si j'arrive a en tirer quelque chose.

Le 20SC, le boitier est vide

Je sais pas encore si je vais pas y mettre un disque SCSI de 4Go qui me reste pour faire un lot avec mon Mac SE qui n'a pas de disque dur, ou si j'utilise mon Syquest EZ135 pour ce SE et garde le disque SCSI pour mon Atari Falcon (que je suis aussi en train de remettre en état, mais que je vais conserver).


----------



## melaure (30 Août 2016)

Ha ok. Tiens moi au courant alors ...


----------



## Invité (31 Août 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Ca me rappelle que j'ai sauvé un clavier de MB Blanc gorgé de Coca en le passant au lave vaisselle.
> Je vais tenter ça aussi sur la carte mère du Classic.
> Je vous tiendrais au courant…



Alors sur mon Classic II, le bain n'a rien donné.
Mais comme une copine se débarrassait des antiquités qui trainaient chez elle, j'en ai récupéré un autre.
1er jour impec, puis… plus de gong, et des barres blanches et noires sur l'écran.
Donc bain aussi pour cette carte mère, et là tout a bien fonctionné 

De fait j'ai 2 barrettes de 4Mo en rab et 2 barrettes de 1Mo (30 pins), si ça intéresse quelqu'un ?


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2016)

Si cette hiver j'arrive a retaper du matos, pourquoi pas selon leur config ...


----------

